
NASA Worldview: Satellite Detections of Fire - infodocket
https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/?t=2019-07-07-T00%3A00%3A00Z&t1=2019-07-07-T00%3A00%3A00Z&l=MODIS_Terra_Thermal_Anomalies_Night(hidden),MODIS_Terra_Thermal_Anomalies_Day(hidden),MODIS_Aqua_Thermal_Anomalies_Night(hidden),MODIS_Aqua_Thermal_Anomalies_Day,VIIRS_SNPP_CorrectedReflectance_BandsM11-I2-I1(hidden),MODIS_Terra_CorrectedReflectance_Bands721(hidden),MODIS_Aqua_CorrectedReflectance_Bands721(hidden),VIIRS_SNPP_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor(hidden),MODIS_Aqua_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor,MODIS_Terra_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor(hidden),VIIRS_SNPP_Thermal_Anomalies_375m_Night(hidden),VIIRS_SNPP_Thermal_Anomalies_375m_Day(hidden),Reference_Labels,Reference_Features(hidden),Coastlines&l1=MODIS_Terra_Thermal_Anomalies_Night(hidden),MODIS_Terra_Thermal_Anomalies_Day(hidden),MODIS_Aqua_Thermal_Anomalies_Night(hidden),MODIS_Aqua_Thermal_Anomalies_Day,VIIRS_SNPP_CorrectedReflectance_BandsM11-I2-I1(hidden),MODIS_Terra_CorrectedReflectance_Bands721(hidden),MODIS_Aqua_CorrectedReflectance_Bands721,VIIRS_SNPP_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor(hidden),MODIS_Aqua_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor(hidden),MODIS_Terra_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor(hidden),VIIRS_SNPP_Thermal_Anomalies_375m_Night(hidden),VIIRS_SNPP_Thermal_Anomalies_375m_Day(hidden),Reference_Labels,Reference_Features(hidden),Coastlines&ca=false&cv=49&tr=fires_overview_2019
======
tossAfterUsing
Holy fuck, the entire fucking middle of the african continent is on fire right
now?!?

~~~
scanny
Zooming in on some places and taking the lat-long into google maps is
interesting. Can't really tell if it's intentional burning or not, I guess it
must be with the sheer amount of spot fires.

Here is one for example:

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/11%C2%B030'08.2%22S+22%C2%...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/11%C2%B030'08.2%22S+22%C2%B023'47.2%22E/@-11.8354429,24.9785438,695m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d-11.5022667!4d22.39645)

